# Calgary/Edmonton Meetup Anyone?



## JonK (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm thinking of heading out to Alberta sometime in the next month....anybody out there interested in a meetup?
i don't have any exact dates...kinda open on that.

Let's get it together!


----------



## omeletteman (Apr 16, 2006)

dammit! of course while I'm actually in Alberta there would never be a meetup, but when I'm at school...

hope you can get some people together Jon


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 16, 2006)

Might work for me.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 16, 2006)

Maybe next year, but not next month


----------



## JonK (Apr 16, 2006)

anyone else? Jus peanuts an me...maybe...thas a small meetup 
where are all you alberta ppl! know there's loads of you out there...anyone nearby for that matter...idaho, montana, BC, Sask?
Hellllllllooooo Big Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 17, 2006)

Ya, I could definitely be in for a meet up.  My schedule is usually pretty busy but I'm sure I could find a free weekend...as long as the Oilers aren't playing. 

Any ideas for some locations?  In and around Edmonton or Calgary?  I've always wanted to shoot at the Calgary Zoo.

Every time I drive west to or through the mountains, I want to stop every 5 minutes to take some photos...but I rarely do.  That would be my ideal photo road trip...but that's not very convenient for most people.

There are a couple great parks right near here.  Elk Island national park is pretty big and has lots of wildlife, including Bison.  Cooking Lake - Blackfoot provincial Rec. area is right beside there and is also full of wildlife like Elk.


----------



## loopy (Apr 17, 2006)

I might be interested (I'm in Calgary), keep me posted because I'll be around.

The calgary zoo would be fun, I haven't been there in a couple years. Also there are some nice photo opps out in the countryside. The mountain are always nice, I was actually up snowboarding at Lake Louise yesterday, and I was just kicking myself for not bringing my camera.


----------

